# Hamburg Show no more . . .



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

After 20 years, we have outgrown the Hamburg fieldhouse. We now have three exciting state of the art locations for this coming years events. All venues have more room to view vendor displays and are air conditioned with plenty of on-site free parking.


 *NEXT SHOWS*
   Greater Reading Expo Center
  Reading PA
 January 16, 2010
  March 20, 2010



http://www.northernberksreptileshow.com/

I hope this is good news! It's about TIME they get a new venue - air conditioning too! Woohoo!

Oh yeah - the new name of the show is: 
*EAST COAST REPTILE SUPER EXPOS*


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is good news, cause that last one was a fire hazzard.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

julio said:


> cause that last one was a fire hazzard.


*x 10!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

does this make 
this Welcome to the Northwestern Berks Reptile Show false now?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Hopefully with the new venue I can finally get a table. No one sells plants at these shows so I have been meening to get a table but they are always sold out.
J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

julio said:


> that is good news, cause that last one was a fire hazzard.


lol..........


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Matt, are you sure Hamburg is done?

Denise R. made an announcement over the PA as to the next show there and delivered vendor envelopes as well.

I _THOUGHT_ that there was a split and the Reading venue was in addtion to Hamburg...

Could be wrong though.....


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmmm so is the hamburg show moving? Or is no more hamburg and their starting. New show at a different location? More space plus air conditionig sounds great. And of course more parking.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

HunterB said:


> does this make
> this Welcome to the Northwestern Berks Reptile Show false now?


Northern Berks and Northwestern Berks are two seperate entities. Same place and mostly the same vendors.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah this is just the Northern Berks show (Marty's show). It's no longer being held in Hamburg - hence the title . . .


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

melas said:


> After 20 years, we have outgrown the Hamburg fieldhouse. We now have three exciting state of the art locations for this coming years events. All venues have more room to view vendor displays and are air conditioned with plenty of on-site free parking.
> 
> 
> *NEXT SHOWS*
> ...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok.....just to recap:

1. There is *STILL* a "Hamburg" show (Densie).

2. Marty took his ball and left the playgound and went elsewhere.

3. Now there is going to be REAL competition and likey more tables to be availalbe on both shows.

4. Chris and George will now be able to roll out of bed and step outside their doors to be able to attend a show.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I wonder if they will use the entire main exhibition area..... It's big...as in 250,000 sq ft big. That'll be a lot of room for herps. 
I went to an outdoor show there and there were hundreds of vendors with 10'x15' booths...not just tables. Not to mentions the boats, campers and rv's that were inside the building......

Now I'm excited

Hopefully it is viable because the Hamburg venue is too small for the show. I had a good time but I bet I didn't even see half of what was actually there as there were parts of the building were you couldn't move. or only a single file line was moving down the aisle....

George


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

GBIII said:


> I wonder if they will use the entire main exhibition area..... It's big...as in 250,000 sq ft big.


I actually asked the show promoter (on Facebook) that same question last night . . . 

Matt - "Do you have the entire 250,000 sq ft facility reserved?"

Northern Berks Reptile Show - "I don't know the specific size of what we're renting, but I can assure you it's going to be bigger, nicer, and all-around a MUCH MUCH MUCH better show. You'll actually have room to walk down the aisles."

Not a great response in terms of detail but yeah . . . HUGE!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Ok.....just to recap:
> 
> 1. There is *STILL* a "Hamburg" show (Densie).
> 
> ...


thanks guys 
got that mixed up, though i was aware there was 2
sounds like ill definitly have to go to this one


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome news, so when is the next show then?


opps my bad....forget it


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

so the one that is only what 2-4 times a year is moving. the one that seems to be at hamburg is evry other moth is staying if i got my names right.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

pa.walt said:


> so the one that is only what 2-4 times a year is moving. the one that seems to be at hamburg is evry other moth is staying if i got my names right.


yep
if i understand correctly...


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

It looks like Denise will have 6 shows at Hamburg. Marty will have a bunch of shows at other locations in the Philly and Reading area. Each promoter is putting their own spin on things. It will be interesting to see what happens.
Their will even be a Lancaster Pa. show again.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Michael Shrom said:


> It looks like Denise will have 6 shows at Hamburg. Marty will have a bunch of shows at other locations in the Philly and Reading area. Each promoter is putting their own spin on things. It will be interesting to see what happens.
> Their will even be a Lancaster Pa. show again.


more shows, the better


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

HunterB said:


> more shows, the better


Not really....it could water things down resulting in attendee confusion and less sales.

Too many shows can self destruct too ( see Carlisle / Greater Harrisburg)

There is a reason why there is only *one* Daytona Florida show per year...


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Not really....it could water things down resulting in attendee confusion and less sales.
> 
> Too many shows can self destruct too ( see Carlisle / Greater Harrisburg)
> 
> There is a reason why there is only *one* Daytona Florida show per year...


true
i kno that i couldnt possibly go to everyone, id neveer have any money...there could be a potential problem here then, with attendence..


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Don't poo poo the Greater Harrisburg. It is a nice location. We're giving it one more chance on Nov. 21


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Michael Shrom said:


> Don't poo poo the Greater Harrisburg. It is a nice location. We're giving it one more chance on Nov. 21


Building and parking is GREAT...FIVE stars. It's the 4 Seasons and Hamburg is Motel 6.

Location is so so...

Believe me, I hope it survives.


----------

